# Allergies again...



## DeuceMonster (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a 2 year old Pit Bull.. He has had horrible allergies since he was 3 months old. We have tried everything under the sun that we could possibly think of as well as what our vet has recommended. We have switched his food several times : Iams (we didn't know better being that he is our first dog) Nutro Max Large Breed Puppy Formula (made him gassy and toxic) Natures Recipe Venison & Rice, and now Blue Buffalo Whitefish & Sweet Potato.
We used to bathe him with chlorhexiderm shampoo which dried out his skin. We give him the wild alaskan salmon oil in his food (which has improved his coat but nothing else).We have had him on a series of medication for months now. Clavamox, Temaril-P, and Atarax. My poor baby had to be taking up to 4 pills a day, not to mention the countless cortisone injections for the severe itching. His allergies would subside once the course of medication was almost through. As soon as he would be off of it for about 2 days, he starts showing signs of allergies all over again: red, blistery bumps inside his legs, loss of fur around his eyes and stomach, redness around eyes and mouth(which we thought could be the food or his toys). When we come home, he's a bloody mess from scratching..=( He's active and very playful otherwise, but the allergies drive him nuts.. no matter where I am in the house, he positions himself in front of me and just cries.
We have thrown out any plastic toys, now he only has nylabones (the vet said the nylon is okay for allergies). He no longer gets any treats until we can rule out which ones would be safe. We are going to switch our laundry detergent to something natural and hypoallergenic in hopes that maybe it could help. 
I have read other posts about allergies, but I was wondering if there is something I am missing? I don't want my baby to be on medication his whole life, and the allergy injections are expensive and harsh to the animals body in the long run. We have spent thousands already, does anyone have any other recommendations?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

It sounds like you have done a lot to figure out the allergies your dog is having. May I truly suggest you find a dermatologist for animals and have them test the dog. Make sure you let them know what you have done with food toys etc ... 

Here is an Animal Dermatology clinic that has many throughout the US if they do not have your state they maybe able to assist you in finding one. 

Best of luck 

Deb


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Definitely ....I would do an allergy blood panel.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Allergy panel sounds like a very good idea, what about switching him to raw food? There are so many chemicals and preservatives regardless of the food that it could be extremely difficult to point out in some cases like you have done. What is the exact food that you are feeding now?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with the rest here, our cat had severe allergies......when we moved to Nevada he showed signs of massive hair loss, and had to take him to a dermatologist......it was expensive but we found out that he was allergic to so many things - poor kitty - 

Sometimes commerical food has ingredients in it that could result in food allergies (something as simple as a preservative to keep the food fresh). If your able and willing to research you could try "Raw Diet"....Not sure if you have check on fleas, but most animals are allergic to flea bites....


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Raw is only good if you know what the dog is allergic to.
They are usually allergic to a protein source.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Raw is only good if you know what the dog is allergic to.
> They are usually allergic to a protein source.


True, but they can also be allergic a grain source as well. My bros American Bulldog was switched from Blue Buffalo to Kirkland because he wanted to save on dog food lol and his dog got acne on his face, teary eyes and started getting massive hair loss with hot spots developing. My brother switched him cold turkey to raw and the dog's skin and hair fully healed up within 1-1.5 months there wasn't a single blemish or scar left on his skin.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> True, but they can also be allergic a grain source as well. My bros American Bulldog was switched from Blue Buffalo to Kirkland because he wanted to save on dog food lol and his dog got acne on his face, teary eyes and started getting massive hair loss with hot spots developing. My brother switched him cold turkey to raw and the dog's skin and hair fully healed up within 1-1.5 months there wasn't a single blemish or scar left on his skin.


YES RAW is a GREAT idea but not for all .. remember not all have the time or funds for RAW as purchasing RAW can get very expensive and making it yourself not all have the time for. 
I have seen many dogs go from kibble to raw and do a great job but I have seen a few get pancreatitis due to one not knowing what they are doing or one thinking dogs should ONLY eat MEAT. I have also seen dogs get kidney damage from RAW .. 
So it would be a smarter idea if he/she takes the dog to a animal dermatologist and fully find out what the dog is allergic too.

Another point ... Not many vets will fully find out what allergies your dog is having b/c they know they can put your dog on steroids and a perscription diet to have your problems .. needless to say we all know that is ONLY a mask for further problems.

Deb


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> YES RAW is a GREAT idea but not for all .. remember not all have the time or funds for RAW as purchasing RAW can get very expensive and making it yourself not all have the time for.
> I have seen many dogs go from kibble to raw and do a great job but I have seen a few get pancreatitis due to one not knowing what they are doing or one thinking dogs should ONLY eat MEAT. I have also seen dogs get kidney damage from RAW ..
> So it would be a smarter idea if he/she takes the dog to a animal dermatologist and fully find out what the dog is allergic too.
> 
> ...


Perhaps some of the diseases you are speaking about are genetic. There are different school of thoughts when it comes to raw, some believe in supplementing with grains and veiggies. While others simply do not believe that dogs should eat grains or veggies since their ancestor the wolf does not and even though the split in evolution came 1000's of years ago science proves that they still have the same exact digestive system. The teeth of dogs are also design to tear flesh, muscle and bone not designed to eat corn or plants. Again this is such a big topic that it is hard to point who is right or wrong. I think every dog is different and I guess you have to treat each one as a separate case.

On a side not my brother goes to a butcher and gets a lot of stuff very cheap.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Perhaps some of the diseases you are speaking about are genetic. There are different school of thoughts when it comes to raw, some believe in supplementing with grains and veiggies. While others simply do not believe that dogs should eat grains or veggies since their ancestor the wolf does not and even though the split in evolution came 1000's of years ago science proves that they still have the same exact digestive system. The teeth of dogs are also design to tear flesh, muscle and bone not designed to eat corn or plants. Again this is such a big topic that it is hard to point who is right or wrong. I think every dog is different and I guess you have to treat each one as a separate case.
> 
> On a side not my brother goes to a butcher and gets a lot of stuff very cheap.


I hear you on genentic but I can point out one for a FACT that did not have that in his lines and the gal who owned the dog decided she was going to do her own RAW design .. read a few websites and ended up causing pancreatitis but that is neither here nor there regarding this dog. And yes each dog is differnet just like you and I are.

But it is a FACT that dogs due need ruffage. What do you call tripe: Unwashed (or "green") tripe includes some of the stomach's last content, would be grains and greens the animal (ex: deer, cow, goat) would have eaten. 
While Human consumption tripe much be cleaned (bleached) and boiled w/ salt. 
So I am not saying to feed your dog grains as I dont unless I see a dog that is going way under weight like I have done for when I rescue a dog but I do use greens to make my so called tripe like ruffage (fiber) for proper digestion.

Deb


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> I hear you on genentic but I can point out one for a FACT that did not have that in his lines and the gal who owned the dog decided she was going to do her own RAW design .. read a few websites and ended up causing pancreatitis but that is neither here nor there regarding this dog. And yes each dog is differnet just like you and I are.
> 
> But it is a FACT that dogs due need ruffage. What do you call tripe: Unwashed (or "green") tripe includes some of the stomach's last content, would be grains and greens the animal (ex: deer, cow, goat) would have eaten.
> While Human consumption tripe much be cleaned (bleached) and boiled w/ salt.
> ...


I read shortly on the nutrient benefits contained in the green tripe. However lol, in one of the pages that I read about raw feeding, they stated that the wolf does not eat the guts of its prey and it is the only part that it does not eat. Again, I am just stating what I read, if adding tripe to a raw diet can add more nutrients why not do it? it can only benefit the doggy you know?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes I do ... :clap:

Let me add though .. I was not talking about the whole content of colon, but wolves eat the stomach lining and intestinal wall are consumed, and their contents further strewn about the kill site. but you must remember what nutritional value that is in the content is absorbed into the lining and stomach. And they DO eat the rich organ meat like heart, liver, kidneys etc. 

But again it is all on what you study .. 

Deb


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Raw is the best way to go IMO, but you have to be ready for an on set of things to appear when you start with it. Their body has to adjust. And since it will improve his digestive system and increase his immune system everything impure in the body will surface.
If you want to do raw I say read more on it there are threads here that have great advice and their own way of doing raw, I feed straight raw meat, bones, organs, tripe, sometimes vegies and some fruits for treats so I always know whats in his daily meal intake. 
I'm big on holistics and alternative treatments that have worked well with my Duece.
He's been on strictly raw since he was 8 weeks old. Because of his poor genetics, he had what 1 of my vets calls systemic allergies since he was a pup. My boy was so bad he was hairless, bumps all over and could not walk due to joint pains, inflammation. Medicated shampoos, antihistamines, antibiotics , sure he did fine while on it then a week off boom his itching and crying again. 
My alternative medicine vet put him on several things to help boost immunity and repair the gut. 
He's had no attacks, not one bump since September, 4 months now. I haven't use any medications. And I stopped needing the shampoo 2 months ago. Keeping my fingers crossed of course.
Of course all cases are different and your dog is a little older then mine.
But if you've tried everything else ... 
Give this a read ........ Nzymes.com ( yeast kit), look into milk thistle to help the liver with function since he's on all those antibiotics it cannot be good. Antibiotics are good but they suppress the immune system.Continue the Salmon oil. These things helped my boy tremendously and I can only speak from my experience. 
Good luck to you and your boy


----------



## DeuceMonster (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you for all of your quick responses!

Deb, I will most definitely look up an animal dermatologist near me.. I actually didn't know there was such a thing!

David, we have considered the RAW diet, and I will look into it further. As of right now, we're feeding him Blue Buffalo-Whitefish and Sweet Potato. Recently with this new outbreak, he isn't showing the usual food allergy signs our vet warned us about.. itchy face/mouth, red pimple like bumps around the mouth. It's all under his arms and the top of his head. He also gets a little inflamed in between his toes on his hind legs.

Akasha, OH YES! He has had a couple episodes with fleas over the summer which made him absolutely insane being that he has existing allergies.. We were able to catch it before it got serious. We have him on the Advantage Multi for fleas and heartworm and haven't seen a single flea in over 3 months.

For the longest time we have thought it was something in our house giving him the allergies.. after looking over our old vet bills. I have noticed he has had these damn allergies since he was about 3 months old. It could be genetic.. We were lucky to meet his parents before we got him. His father was all white and had bumps ALL over his body (at the time we had no clue what that meant) and his mother who was white and brindle had no signs of allergies whatsoever. 

The stubborn allergies persist.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A few questions about what you have already done.....
Do you know it is a food allergy or environmental?
Have you done any allergy tests already?
If so which ones?
You could be dealing with both food and environmental but until you do a test to find out what he is allergic to you might not get anywhere.

You have a few tests they can preform a blood test and a allergy test where they shave your dog and poke them with a needles with different allergens then you got back to have the test read. If you have not done either of those you really need to. Then you have a definitive idea of what the dog is allergic too so you can avoid that in the future. If it is food allergies that can be easy enough if it is enviormental..... I have seen dogs allergic to everything from the carpet. mold, dust, grass, and so on. Pray that it is mostly food related.
They do have a food limited kibble based foods you can feed. Science diet makes one called Z/D, TOTW has the duck and potato or you can make your own.
Raw can be tricky like Deb said, I started feeding my dog raw who has allergies and she has done so much better. The mistake I made was feeding her too much meat at one meal and her body was not digesting it the way to should have. She still had veggies and a multi vitamin but the amount I was feeding was too much. So it really can be a trail and error game till you get it right. You could always by pre-made raw but that can get really expensive. Then I had a dog I tried on raw and it almost killed his he did not do good on it at all.
I wish you the best of luck and finding a vet who works with allergies is going to be the best for your dog and pocket book. That way you will not waste money on treatments that are not going to work anyway.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I finally found the kibble that makes my miserable girl as good as on her raw diet. I use Dick Van Pattens Sweet Potato and Fish diet. Who would have thought after 5 years she'd be eating Kibble like a "regular" dog. Natures Reciepe (dick van Pattens)has a limited ingredients list line. It's a God send lol. 

Neela is much like your dog, she has both food and enviornmental allergies. When you go to a regular vet they generally give you a blood panel test. It tests for quite a few things, but the skin test covers a lot more allergens. When you go to the dermatologist or vet for these kinds of tests, your dog needs to be free of Antibiotics and antihistamines for I believe 2 weeks. So your best bet is to finish the antibiotics to clear up the infection for right now, and as soon as you're finished with the last pill start your "cleansing process". Depending on the results of your test you should really consider Immunotherapy. It will help your dog build up a resistance to the allergens. We've tore out all of the carpet in our home and replaced all of the furniture because she was allergic to those things... cotton lol.


----------

